
VR dream builders at Google work on immersive browsing - dnetesn
http://techxplore.com/news/2016-07-vr-builders-google-immersive-browsing.html
======
djsumdog
I wonder if this will be a thing or of it will fade into obscurity like all
the 1990s 3D web stuff. Does anyone remember VRML?

~~~
Willfire19
I was too young to ever see or use VRML, but I believe that VR is much more
accessible now than it's ever been. At this point, you only need a 3D capable
smartphone in order to view VR. Forget the cardboard, you can still use the
phone as a small viewport to view the virtual world. Right now, I still feel
like VR is a novelty though, kind of like the smartwatch. Sure it's cool, but
it's not necessarily a need quite yet.

~~~
MR4D
Just a thought... I wonder if all the 3-d overlays that the maps apps have now
could be dumped to VRML. I presume so. That would allow people to go through
maps in VRML, and Google Street View in VRML would be pretty darn cool.

------
zah
I'm curious to see if the VR version of Chrome will operate similarly to
JanusVR: [http://janusvr.com/](http://janusvr.com/)

JanusVR is a fun experience and linking via portals is novel, but it's more of
a place to hang out than anything else.

